# DIY humidor build plans - Build your own humidor kit!



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you a DIY type? On a tight budget but need a quality humidor? Want to build something yourself but don't have the tools?

Now you can build the coolest humidor in the world yourself in a weekend for as little as $25! Check out our new DIY Ammo Can Humidor Kits at Ammodor | Ammo Can Cigar Humidors|DIY Ammo Can Cigar Humidor Kit

Designed for do-it-yourselfers of all skill levels with options for kits that require tools or no tools required! Includes full directions with photo illustrations, all necessary parts and a variety of hardware options to complete your handmade humidor.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amm0d0rs (Jan 24, 2013)

Updated link to our various DIY kit sizes: Ammodor | Ammo Can Cigar Humidors | The 30 DIY Cigar Humidor Kit


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue (Dec 18, 2013)

Sweet! I actually have an ammo can that I've been wanting to turn into a humidor. I'll be buying one of your do it yourself kits for sure.


----------

